# 1st gen KA24DE into 2nd Gen possible??



## BlueOvalTech (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello all, I am new to this site so I apologize if I posted in the wrong place. I am here primarily looking for some guidance from you Nissan gurus. I tried searching through the engine swaps and didn't find anyone with this dilemma.

What we have here is a 2000 Altima SE with the KA24DE with a dead # 2 cylinder, zero compression. My client doesn't want to scrap the car, but also don't want to spend a small fortune either. None of the local yards have any 98-01 KA24DE available, but there are few 93-97 KA engines for cheap available. Now besides the horse power difference, can these engines interchange without major mods? I understand the 00-01 has more power, but she'd settle for a running car at this point and couldn't care less about the 5 lousy ponies at this point. Are all the mounts the same? Any guidance you guys can offer would be much appreciated. Thanks again..


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

It is possible. We got a 99 altima with a bad engine and where installing one from a 93 altima. The intake manifold is different so u have to leave the old intake on the new engine. also i believe the power steering is different so have to leave the old one.

every thing fits in properly, except the motor mount by the alternator, just leave the one from the altima you have


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, the intake ports were differant. Early ones had triangular ports and later had oval ports, thus the need to retain the intake manifold.


----------



## doubled (Oct 19, 2010)

BlueOvalTech said:


> Hello all, I am new to this site so I apologize if I posted in the wrong place. I am here primarily looking for some guidance from you Nissan gurus. I tried searching through the engine swaps and didn't find anyone with this dilemma.
> 
> What we have here is a 2000 Altima SE with the KA24DE with a dead # 2 cylinder, zero compression. My client doesn't want to scrap the car, but also don't want to spend a small fortune either. None of the local yards have any 98-01 KA24DE available, but there are few 93-97 KA engines for cheap available. Now besides the horse power difference, can these engines interchange without major mods? I understand the 00-01 has more power, but she'd settle for a running car at this point and couldn't care less about the 5 lousy ponies at this point. Are all the mounts the same? Any guidance you guys can offer would be much appreciated. Thanks again..


before you replace engine take valve cover off and remove cams be sure to follow proper removal steps, take a magnet and remove valve spring covers (not sure of proper name) on #2 check springs a broken or weak spring will cause no compression. simple fix if your lucky. Before you remove cams MARK YOUR TIMING CHAIN on all pullys w/ paint or finger polish.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

doubled said:


> before you replace engine take valve cover off and remove cams be sure to follow proper removal steps, take a magnet and remove valve spring covers (not sure of proper name) on #2 check springs a broken or weak spring will cause no compression. simple fix if your lucky. Before you remove cams MARK YOUR TIMING CHAIN on all pullys w/ paint or finger polish.


It would be much easier to do a leak-down test on #2 cylinder without taking anything apart. The test will tell you where the problem is.


----------

